# Alpine Juba 3546 "Class A" amp! 2x100W! RARE



## Yuwei (Jan 21, 2016)

It's an amazing amps! "Class A" ! Alpine Juba 3546. 

Now sell it one Ebay. Please search Alpine juba 3546.


----------

